# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wiersema (Eastermar)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wiersema

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wiersema, Eastermar

Adres: Elte Martens Beimastraat 46, Eastermar	

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkwiersema.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wiersema*

----------

